# california BuckEye wood



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

here is some buckeye wood i made from a 4" slab that wasn't doing anything I resawed it Than i made a slad and used the Bosh 1617 that i just got With a 3/4" dado bit and made it aprox size on both sides The 11" router plate that fits the 690 porter cable routers Fit this router just right Lucky i guess the wood was to lite and knotty for the planer I ran the router for aprox 1/2hr. and the motor didn't get warm Sure sold on this router I like the micro adjust on the base to raise and lower The wood doesn't have the golden color tell you put a finish on it Than it sure jump's out at you thanks for reading del


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

*W O W* !!

Looks like all you have to do is sand, finish'em, and hang them on the wall... as is!!

Beautiful stuff!!


----------

